# Megans Nirvana NL and Critically Smashed Journal!



## megan23247 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ok since I got my seeds yesterday and they are already germing I figured now would be a good time to start my journal and tell everyone bout my setup.*

*Im growing some Nirvana Northern Lights and some Critically Smashed beans! :hubba:  Im growing in a closet using a 430 watt Son Agro HPS bulb with a hood and a seperate ballast. Growing in soil that im going to make myself cause I cant get any FF around here and I refuse to pay more for shipping than the product even cost  .  So I took some pics last night of everything ill be using and my seeds should be sprouting any day so soon as they do ill post more pics and info.*

*So hopefully a few people will follow my grow and help me along the way cause Im sure ill need it!  This is my 2nd grow BUT my first "real" grow with good seeds so im totally stoked!  *


*Thanks in advance for stoppin by and ANY comments helpful or otherwise are greatly appreciated.  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like your off to a good start.. good luck


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 18, 2008)

Well, being your location says (( Sexy Stonerville, Tx ))...:hubba:

I am game to watch this one.  :banana:

Seriously though, Looks like you are off to a good start.


----------



## dannyt70 (Jun 18, 2008)

lookin like you are an intelligent grower did the research and reward isnt far behind..im subscribing to your journal i know youll kick butt..lots of good green mojo to you


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

Youve got some great ingredients there.  I will be pulling up a chair myself.  Best of luck. And here, take this and pass to the left!:bongin: :stoned:


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of ventilation setup do you have?  Ventilation in a closet can be a bit tricky sometimes.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 18, 2008)

HMGanja said:
			
		

> What kind of ventilation setup do you have? Ventilation in a closet can be a bit tricky sometimes.


 
*Well so far ventalation hasnt been an issue because my last grow only ended up being two plants and the closet is fairly big, im not sure exactly what the measurments are but ill find a couple pics or take some and show you. The closet opens into a bedroom that has one window and is empty and so usually I leave the door open and it seems to get plenty of air BUT my boyfriend mentioned something about some kind of ventalation since this time the PLAN   is to have more plants and that we would prob need to come up with something.  The only thing is that we are only renting this house for a year and cant make any perminent modifications But like I said im open for what ever and I have the closet and a whole big room to work with so any ideas would be great!  Thanks. :aok: *


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 18, 2008)

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> Well, being your location says (( Sexy Stonerville, Tx ))...:hubba:
> 
> I am game to watch this one. :banana:
> 
> Seriously though, Looks like you are off to a good start.


 
*Have you ever been there?  Its very beautiful and the weather stays hot! lol*


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 18, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> * I have the closet and a whole big room to work with so any ideas would be great! Thanks. :aok: *


 
  Well if it comes to it, you could put em in the room and just have some oscilateing fans in there to move some air around.  That is, if the room has a/c.


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 18, 2008)

Megan,
Did you check Fox Farm's website to see if there are any Fox Farm dealers in your area? Assuming you live in TX like your profile says, then here's the link.  <Replace the two Xs in 'HXXP' to Ts as in 'HTTP'>

hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/distributors/dist_state.php?state=TX

I hear TX is big so maybe there's a slight chance you don't live in driving distance, if you don't, well darn I'm sorry....but that mix in the pic above will do I'm sure.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 18, 2008)

You got yourself a nice little setup there. I also just reciebed some critically smashed seeds from the doc and have one germing now. Looks like are grows will be about the same age. So i will be checking this journal out for sure.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 18, 2008)

Prodigious Puff said:
			
		

> Megan,
> Did you check Fox Farm's website to see if there are any Fox Farm dealers in your area? Assuming you live in TX like your profile says, then here's the link. <Replace the two Xs in 'HXXP' to Ts as in 'HTTP'>
> 
> hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/distributors/dist_state.php?state=TX
> ...


 

*Yes thats exactly what I did but get this, the one place around me that I could acually drive to that has it ONLY sells it online! :hitchair:   Can you believe that?  I called them and was gonna see if I could just come in and get a bag and they said they only do wholesale or online  figures.  BUT I recently talked to the person at my local headshop and he said he was going to see what he could do about getting FF in cause I wasnt the only customer who has asked for it. :hubba: *


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 18, 2008)

Bummer, but hopefully he can get some in! Don't get me wrong, you can make some quality soil with the stuff in the pic, bit OF is just SO easy and great!! It's kinda weird how growing can make you appreciate things that you used to not care 2 cents about. When I used to pass through the gardening sections in Walmart Home De Pot, I'd be like,"pssh flower stuff." Now I'm in heaven! I mixed a new batch of soil for my tomatoes today and I was SOO proud of it!!! Maybe it's just me, I don't know, but good luck with your grow meg.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Believe me PRODIGIOUS I totally understand what you mean about the Lawn and Garden section. I used to not even pass by that section at walmart but now im like you and even if im just going for some household items, I always pass thru lawn and garden now and make sure they dont have something new that I havent bought.* ;-)


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 19, 2008)

*So im wondering since a couple of my "girls" have started to open up already should I start them inside rockwool and put them inside the dome thing or should I start them in the jiffy peat pellets and put them in there?  Neither one have I ever used and ive found more info on the pellets than the rockwool but im wondering which is easier and which is better to start in and then tranfer into soil?*


----------



## DomsChron (Jun 19, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *So im wondering since a couple of my "girls" have started to open up already should I start them inside rockwool and put them inside the dome thing or should I start them in the jiffy peat pellets and put them in there?  Neither one have I ever used and ive found more info on the pellets than the rockwool but im wondering which is easier and which is better to start in and then tranfer into soil?*



I would say use the peat moss pellets. WAYYY lighter for seedlings. Unlike rockwool cubes in which it is so hard to grow in that some seedling even DIE! (why people use them, I don't really know) but I know that Fox Farms Light Warrior (the fox farms seedling mix) has ALOT of peat moss in it because it is so fluffy and easy for the roots to spread into.

You have some soil in that picture that depicts some self feeding 3 month stuff? Try getting other soil that dosen't have the auto feedings in it. This can be too hot for the seedlings and they will die. Anyways, you'd be wanting to use your own nutrients yourself with cannabis. If you get nutrientless soil, consider buying an easy 3 part system like fox farms 3 pack. It comes with Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. They are incredible.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 19, 2008)

U GO GIRL! :aok:


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2008)

goodluck megan ill be pulling up a seat and watching your babies grow (if you dont mind)eace:


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Okay so all 5 of the Northern Lights beans that im doing have already germed and are prob ready to put into a pellet BUT none of the 5 Critically Smashed are ready although a few are showing signs that their gonna germ any min now.  Ill post a couple pics the quality kinda sucks cause I couldnt get the lighting right with the paper towel their on but if you look close you can see the "tail."  *


So Woo Hoo for the Northern Lights!  So far they are def in the lead.

Thanks for everyones input so far!  I love this forum!


----------



## HMGanja (Jun 19, 2008)

And we're off!


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 19, 2008)

*GREAT NEWS!!  Found a place literally 5 min from my house called Hydro-Expo that sells EVERYTHING I need!  Im headed there now and gonna get some soil etc. I feel like a kid that has just found her candy store!  Ill let ya know what I get soon as I get back! ;-)*

*Here is the link incase anyone wants to check it out...*

*hxxp://www.hydro-expo.com*


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually just put my freshly germinated seeds straight into 16 ounce cups filled with my soil....with the tap root pointed down and the shell buried about 2-3 mm beneath the soil. Hope those critical germ because I want to grow some!


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 19, 2008)

Very nice...you'll be like a baby in a candy store!


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 19, 2008)

lookin good, iam an all organic grower, iam going to be flowering with a 1000w hps w/ a vented hood. i also mix my own soils, all my own raw materials/ferts. if you look through the grow journals you might be able to find some of my old grow. props to ya, keep it real
Walk in peace.
Dustin


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Okay so I went to the Hydro shop and man do I wish I would have known that place was there a LONG time ago!  I was there for like 3 hours they had everything you could think of   PLUS the guy working there was hitting on me :hubba:  and so I totally have the hook up now on my supplies he even said if I brought my Ballast and stuff that he would put a hood on it for free! :yay: 

I took some pictures of the closet/room im growing in AND since ALL 5 of my NL have sprouted I went ahead and put them into pellets, into dome, and under some flouresants.  So far out of the 5 Critically smashed seeds only 3 look like they are going to do anything and even those 3 are coming up real slow so cross your fingers I have 5 more I can try if these suck. :headbang2:  *


----------



## DankCloset (Jun 20, 2008)

lol atleast your carpets are clean lol

Dc


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Just took some pictures of my 5 Northern Lights babies and wanted to share...I dont know if its the strain (which im sure has alot to do with it) or what but man these "girls" are growing like crazy!    So far on the Critically Smashed only one has germed and it still looks like only  3 of the 5 are gonna do anything but well see, im gonna go ahead and plant the one that is ready tonight.  I'll keep yall posted.


Judging by the pics and how fast their growing, when do yall think I should tranfer the 5 NL into cups with that FF soil I got?

Thanks in advance!  *


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 21, 2008)

If you do not have a light that shines down on top of those plants you need to get one because it appears as if they are stretching quite a bit. Consider adding a light on top or moving 1 or both of those CFLs to the top. 

I would transplant when the roots start coming out of the bottom of the Jiffys. Be sure to bury those long stems in the soil and just leave a centimeter or two of the stem protruding out of the soil. 

I don't know if you're using the dome, but I don't think it's that necessary. How are your temperatures in that closet...temps generally tend to pop up and bite new growers in the butt esp. if you're growing in a closet. 

Your closet looks so fresh and so clean, after a couple seasons, unfortunately, it won't. Glad to see you got some Ocean Forest, YAY!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 21, 2008)

i totally agree with puff. i dont know if you are able to put any holes in your cieling but what i did in my room was,i took a stud finder..found where my studs were on my cieling,then i nailed a 2x4 on my ceiling.then take a couple eye hooks and screw them onto the 2x4 then you can get chains (like  69 cents per ft from home depot)and that way you can hang your 4 ft flourescent over the plants.its workin out good.when im done with the shop lights,ill take out the eye hooks and make it so their closer together so i'll beable to have them hold up my hps/mh grow lights. if not the 2x4 on the ceiling teq.... then you could  take stacks  a couple milk crates on top of eachother to hold the ends of the flour. light/lights up.


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 22, 2008)

*LOL...I'm not growing with these lights or even in this closet.   The only reason I have them in there is because I'll be using a 430watt Son Agro Bulb with a seperate ballast and last month my electric bill was over $400 and so im just using these CFLs while I wait for the Critically Smashed to germ then im putting them all into another closet that I have already set up.  


I'll attach a few pics from my first grow so you can see the light and closet etc that ill have these plants in.  

Let me know what you think!  Thanks for yalls input!  *


----------



## Prodigious Puff (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahhh, I understand now. That setup is clean, I like your style. Do you leave your closet door open all day?


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Yes I leave it open all day AND the bedroom door that the closet opens into (untill on 12/12 then I close the bedroom room but still keep closet open) thats why I dont think the temps and stuff like that are a problem BUT the smell sure is.  I bought one of those cheap ole "Ionizers" from walmart and it kinda help but not really.  What do yall do for the smell?  Has anyone ever taken the light fixture out of the closet they were growing in and then just vented it thru that hole? Cause I was lookin at it today and think if its possible than that would be better than making a new hole?*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 22, 2008)

are you in a house, megan?... your own house so you can do some "modifications"?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

dl toker posted a good do it yourself carbon scrubber in the diy section.check that out.your a girl..you got a couple pairs of thigh high panty hose? =) if so you wont even need to buy them to make it =)


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 22, 2008)

those are looking very nice! can't wait to see some bud pics!

thanks for sharing with us Megan!


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 22, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> are you in a house, megan?... your own house so you can do some "modifications"?


 
*Yes im in a house,  but no its not mine ill be out of here in a year. Thats why I was thinking of taking the light fixture out and venting thru that hole instead of having to make a new hole.  Will that work?*


----------



## Hick (Jun 23, 2008)

> PLUS the guy working there was hitting on me  and so I totally have the hook up now on my supplies
> ...


..." megans got a boyfriend ..megans got a boyfriend"...



> .you got a couple pairs of thigh high panty hose?


..."NO".. black fishnets will not work..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 23, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Yes im in a house, but no its not mine ill be out of here in a year. Thats why I was thinking of taking the light fixture out and venting thru that hole instead of having to make a new hole. Will that work?*


 
the only way that will work is if you went up into the attic space and removed the light box from it's support and cleared it from the hole. now... I wouldn't recommend just venting your exhaust straight into the attic, as during the wintertime when the attic is going to be cooler, venting warm, moist air into this area will create steam - not a good thing blowing steam into the attic. what I did is ran some dryer venting  from my box, thru the attic, straight to one of my roof vents so it is exhausted to the outside and not into my attic space.  

another thing to consider when venting into your attic space is that in older homes, there is usually no vapor barrier present, so the smell you put into the attic will probably be detectable throughout the whole upstairs and, likely, the whole house  

living there yourself, you would be accustomed to any faint smell, but anyone else that ever walked in your place might be able to detect it :doh: 

it might, it might not... but better to be safe then sorry, right???

what's that word?... hindsight?


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jun 26, 2008)

Im very excited to see this grow! Im growing NL too ina micro setup!


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Ok so bad news...:cry: Had my parents cat over all week babysitting while they went out of town and long story short I had to be gone a couple days and while I was gone the cat destroyed my plants!!! :shocked:  I came in last night and found all my babies laying on the floor, DIRT everywhere I couldnt believe it im so pissed! :hairpull: 

I might be able to save 1 but the rest are pretty much toast  I already started to germ the other 5 NL seeds that came with my order THANK GOODNESS I still have those. :woohoo:  


Im trying to be optimistic here by saying this is only a minor set back and it could have been worse but really im pretty freakin mad.  


Oh well...I'll keep everyone posted on the new seeds.  Lets hope these all germ as quick as the other NL seeds did.:hubba: 


UPDATE on the Critically Smashed...Im not sure bout anyone else but I couldnt get ANY to germ I had ten and I tried a couple diff ways to get them to germ and nothing so guess mine were all no good.  


I attached a couple pics of the broken babies the (quality sucks cause I used my phone) I put tape around a couple to try help but we'll see.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 27, 2008)

ya... I've had my run-ins with my kitties in the past, myself... that's why I only got a dog now  ... he don't jump up on furniture :hairpull: 

set up an electric fence around the girls :evil: 

lol... total bummer !... u'll bounce back :aok:

some *GREEN MOJO~~~* for ya


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 30, 2008)

*  So things are looking pretty good since the cat got ahold of my babies  looks like im going to be able to save 3 of them AND all 5 of my NL seeds sprouted and I already transferred them into cups etc.  


So now im down...or up really  to 8 babies to work with, all Northern Lights and hopefully ALL females!:hubba:  


I'll keep yall posted.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 30, 2008)

"Come here, kitty... mommy's gunna take you on a little car ride tonight..."


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 1, 2008)

yea my cats been peeing around mine in the crawlspace..wife wont let me get rid of it tho.stupid animals dont they know to stay out of the cat nip??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

you know what you get? you go get some stuff called get off my garden at your pet store.cats cant stand it and will not go near your plants if you have some of that stuff on dishes on the floor,heres a link to what im talking about.....a security guard in a bottle.its dirt cheap
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/sis/_W0QQ_kw...RDENQ20DETERRENTQ2fREPELLENTQ20PLANTSQ20GRASS


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Well problem is gone now!   Took my Moms cat home and MY cat is toooooo FAT to try and mess with my babies! lol.  

Heres a pic so you can understand.  *


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 2, 2008)

Hahahhaa!


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 2, 2008)

Yo megan. Your NL's look nice. Nirvana's NL is mad nice to grow!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

wow,reminds of  my moms fat cats.i have a big soft part spot in my heart for an overweight cat...as long as they arent tryin to mess with my plants.theyre cute though, i had a siamese cat throughout childhood called izod,i love siamese cats.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 2, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> wow,reminds of my moms fat cats.i have a big soft part spot in my heart for an overweight cat...as long as they arent tryin to mess with my plants.theyre cute though, i had a siamese cat throughout childhood called izod,i love siamese cats.


 

*I think I share that same soft spot:heart:   ....She weighs in at about 22 right now and were working on bringing that down to a healthy 18 or 19. :hubba:  *


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ethan-2.6- said:
			
		

> Yo megan. Your NL's look nice. Nirvana's NL is mad nice to grow!


 

*I appreciate it!    Man these babies want to grow and it shows!  Despite the cat taking their necks off   the 3 that I was able to save are growing like crazy doesnt even seem like it stunted their growth.  Thank Goodness for tape and love. lol.  *


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 2, 2008)

Megan wow those peat pellets really let that thing take off LOL! Lookin nice, can't wait for these babies to get bigger! Here's a little *green mojo* for females mang. :aok:


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 2, 2008)

that cat just looks like its up to no good


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Here are a few pics I just took of my "girls" you can see the tape still taped to the stem on two of them.  Should I just leave the tape or remove it when I think they are healed up? 


One of my seeds didnt make it after all so now im down to 7 :cry:   *


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

been seeing a lotta of NL. just might have to try some next go around. best of luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannyt70 (Jul 3, 2008)

gonna be great.got my chair pulled up only if you promise not to watch your moms cat again


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 3, 2008)

don't give up on yer seeds, Megan... I had one that took about a month to sprout... I tried growing a bunch, and after a couple of weeks, nothing seemed to be happening, so I threw the dirt back into the pile...

well... I repotted a girl using the dirt in the stash, and low-and-behold, one of the seeds sprouted after 4-5 weeks when the resused dirt went into the transplant container, so I'm not sure what strain it is...

just don't give up on anything prematurely


----------



## someguy (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry to gloat,  father has a cat i call "fat  sh!t" cuz its a fat mean [email protected] like my father, and its a fat sh!t. whats your mom cats name?


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 3, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> sorry to gloat, father has a cat i call "fat sh!t" cuz its a fat mean [email protected] like my father, and its a fat sh!t. whats your mom cats name?


 

*My moms cats name is piggy and my cats name is Fat A$$. lol.  Fits her well IMO. lol*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 4, 2008)

Just read the journal, sounds like you got a handle on it good Megan.  Saw your signature over at Ann's grow and thot i would take a look (criticlly smashed grow, caught my eye).  Awesome you could save those mauled babies.  I grew some Northern Lights last year outside, and it was the best/strongest smoke i harvested.
Good luck to you, and good luck getting Fat A. on a diet!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 4, 2008)

Megan your seedlings look EXACTLY like mine. My strain is a mix of NL x Hawaii x lowryder so I can definitely see the NL indica-ness coming out of em. See your FAT indica leafs? They look like footballs its so incredible! You should check out my journal man!


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Took a few pics last night that are better quality so you can see my babies better.   Everything is still going good all 7 babies are coming along REAL well. :hubba: *


----------



## tcbud (Jul 6, 2008)

Great looking babies, that plant in the fifth pic, would be an excellent candidate to LST.  I started my LST with a couple clones that were leaned over like that plant.


----------



## Capone (Jul 6, 2008)

NL is good. i used cfl;s too.. yours should look dope..


----------



## Capone (Jul 9, 2008)

any news?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet babies!!


----------



## sportcardiva (Jul 9, 2008)

there looking really good hope there girls lol


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Well I wasnt gonna post any pics for a few days cause Im embarrased and didnt want to show yall my babies.  Turns out I had the light a little too close   and so the taller ones got a bit of heat burn.  I constantly watch my plants (cause I have no job and im not looking for one    ) so I caught it fairly quickly and no serious damage was done.   Ill go take a couple pictures with my phone so yall can see what im talking about.  :doh: *


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Okay here are some pictures. :doh: *


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 9, 2008)

That isn't light burn especially from CFLs. It looks like you need to transplant into bigger pots they look growth stunted. Also add a little nutes if you haven't yet. Also, looks like metal-halide time! :aok:


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 10, 2008)

the plants look like they are lacking nutes or sumthing or did you indeed give them a fat dose of ferts and burn them? lack of "N" maybe


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im not using CFL's im using a 430 watt son agro bulb with a seperate ballast!  Havent used any nutes cause they are in FF ocean Soil and dont need any for atleast 4 weeks.  Right?  Im positive its from the light because today the plants look ten times better and the only thing I have done different is move them away from the light!


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2008)

i get light burn with the tallest of the plants hitting the light, i use floresents to start plants.  If your plants get burned it would be from where they touch the bulb(imo), the lower leaves really look like when nute burned.  i also use the ocean forest mix, and yes...i dont fert till four weeks, but when you do start....quarter strength nutes should be enough.  Did your soil dry out bad or get hot? just my thots....they couldnt be root bound yet could they?
Glad to hear they are looking better tho.  
Amazing how they bounce back.....i just found a ground squirel in my garden cage, little bugger was having a hard time finding the front door.  Hope he dosent like MJ for lunch!


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 10, 2008)

So yall think I should go ahead and transplant?  What size pot do yall recommend cause Im gonna head to da hydro store real quick.  I only want to transplant once so whatever I put them in is what they are going to stay in so ill prob pick up another bag of Soil.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Ok so I got another bag of FF Ocean and a bag of Rapid Rooters for when I start to clone.  I went with 2 gallon bags instead of buckets cause the dude said that he liked them better so well see.  Im gonna transfer atleast the 3 bigger ones tonight.*


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2008)

hello megan, those babies are deffinately in need of a transplant. i always do mine 3x each grow so i can see how the roots look. that little light burn is not that huge a deal at this time. what is , is the transplant. get that done, and give them time to recoup from it, before any nutes are given.
watch your temps close after the transplant. good luck. ...i would at least go to a 1 gallon or bigger, even 2...


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Okay so I transfered all 7 Northern Lights into bigger pots and moved my light up   So far they all look good.  Im starting to smell "the goods" a little bit :hubba:  pretty much from here they just need to get bigger so I can start cloning.  I have never attempted to clone anything so it should be interesting to see how well I do.  *


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2008)

looking good Megan.  they'll straighten out nicely now with the transplant. you'll see the new growth in the next week. let them get over the transplant shock b-4 nuting. ive never used bags like those, are they pretty sturdy?


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 11, 2008)

*I kinda like them there ofcourse not as sturdy as pots BUT they were only $.40 cents which is cheaper than the pots and once I watered them they were fairly easy to move around.   Also since you said you transplant  3 times they will be easy to just cut right down the side of them and check out the roots.  *


----------



## Capone (Jul 12, 2008)

makes sense


----------



## akirahz (Jul 12, 2008)

looking stellar so far  -- you ever thought about taking 1 or 2 of your plants and transplanting them into an experimental DWC unit?


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 12, 2008)

looken pretty *GOOD* girl :holysheep: Hope you get a bunch of healthy ladies.

 * KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ​ * 
:bong1: *I AM SURE YOUR EFFORTS WILL BE REWARDED IN THE END*:48:​
: :aok:  :joint: :bongin: :clap: :ciao:​


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 12, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> looking stellar so far  -- you ever thought about taking 1 or 2 of your plants and transplanting them into an experimental DWC unit?


 
*Im game to experiment with anything.  Not sure exactly what a DWC unit is but ill do a little research and check it out and see if its an option for me.  Thanks for the info.  *


----------



## akirahz (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/hydrosystems.html

you can scroll down thar and see the basic lay out of a water culture system or (deep water culture), although you don't have to follow those build instructions, heck i didn't even need foam for floating, or an aquarium-- i just took a large Tupperware container (non see through), used a marker to trace my glad ware/Ziploc cups for the  holes on the lid. Then made slices in the cups for the roots (but not too big so the fish gravel doesn't fall out), bought a fish air pump, an air stone, filled Tupperware with water, poked hole for air hose, connected air stone to end of hose after inserting the tube. 

Filled my cup with gravel, and then placed seedling in cup (burying the root in the gravel), then put the cup in the hole where the lower half is submerged in the water

ah well crap im rambling on here like a moron..


anyway some people like to make it more complicated by buying certain meters and testers that measure how nutrient rich the water is after you've added your ferts, and the pH balance can also be measured by testing units, but these aren't REQUIRED. Although theres no argument that these specifics are important to know for superb growing as this is and can be a complex hobby but--

My friend and I both use dwc without any testing equipment. No more soil, no more constant watering, faster plant growth (most of the time).

I don't even use distilled water.. i use tap water from my sink haha

Infact i dont like the setup the greenmans pages actually displays in the picture.. having plants together in 1 unit is a bad idea, as ive done this before -- and the roots ended up getting so large that they started fighting, both females were trying to strangle one another as it looked, and both plants began to suffer and in the end, died.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

Megan hows the grow going? I can't wait to plant my NL and CM so for now I grow vicariously through you


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 13, 2008)

*So far so good Tokemon!  I can not wait to put these babies into flower and try some of this smoke!  I bet your ready to plant your seeds already.  Good Luck with the Critically Smashed I have yet to get any to germ for me but maybe you will have better luck. *


----------



## tokemon (Jul 14, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *So far so good Tokemon!  I can not wait to put these babies into flower and try some of this smoke!  I bet your ready to plant your seeds already.  Good Luck with the Critically Smashed I have yet to get any to germ for me but maybe you will have better luck. *


No germ on the CS? That sucks! Did you try them all or just a few?


----------



## thebest (Jul 15, 2008)

interested to see how this turns out. Good luck. Sorry about your cat, but it looks like your back on track! Ill be watching.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 15, 2008)

where's the pics? ? ? hmmmmmmmmmmm???


----------



## someguy (Jul 15, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Im game to experiment with anything.  Not sure exactly what a DWC unit is but ill do a little research and check it out and see if its an option for me.  Thanks for the info.  *


works well for me


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jul 15, 2008)

lookin good keep up the good growin


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Just took some pictures of the babies so I figured I would share them so yall can see how they are doing.   *


*Picture 3 and 5 are of the one that im trying LST on because It started off growing weird and looked like it was going to have two tops anyway so im trying to LST it and see what happens.  Never done it before so well see. *


----------



## thebest (Jul 17, 2008)

man they are looking nice and green! Very nice grow.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 17, 2008)

They look nice and sturdy. I can wait to see your buds.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 17, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> They look nice and sturdy. I can wait to see your buds.


 

LMAO... hmmm... just what r you talking about there, bud? ? ?  

LOL... :holysheep: ... I've got a dirty mind... :hubba: 

eh, Megan?

the playa


----------



## tcbud (Jul 17, 2008)

Pics look great Megan, the plants look awesome, looks like they like the grow bags too.  Cool your trying the LST thing.  have a good one...


----------



## IRISH (Jul 18, 2008)

looking good megan. . did those little plastic tie-downs come attached to that bag, or something you engineered? nice job...


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 18, 2008)

Lookin great megan, makes me happy I checked back on your journal while I'm on my sidekick on a coaster and on your journal. Talk about multitasking LOL! Sayy WEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 19, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looking good megan. . did those little plastic tie-downs come attached to that bag, or something you engineered? nice job...


 

*   They are what I use to hold the colas up etc. when they get heavy so I figured might as well try using them for the LST also. :hubba:  Its easy cause all I have to do is just pull it down a little each day and I usually make a mark on the green tape so I know how much im moving it.  *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looking good Megan great Job.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Just thought I would give yall an update on the babies.  I gave them all nutes for the first time two days ago and they all look great!  I bought some of that white mylar stuff and put it up and man it totally brightened up the whole closet! :hubba: 


Is it to early to start to take clones? *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good Megan.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

some branches look ready


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 20, 2008)

*So today I took 5 clones from 5 diff babies.  Never cloned before in my life so well see how they turn out.

I tried one in rockwool, two in Rapid Rooters, and 2 in peat pellets.  I cut a 45 angle under water and dipped in Rooting powder just like the Hick did in his "How To Clone with Pics" sticky.  So if they die, I can blame Hick right? lol :evil:   

So here are some pictures.  Would LOVE to here anyones opinion on how well they look OR dont look    and if yall think I did everything right!


Thanks Again for everyone who is keeping up with my journal.  I hope im keeping it updated and supplied with plenty of pictures so its easy to follow along.  Im on here all the time so I try to answer any and all questions pertaining to my journal that I can so feel free to ask anything, give me your opinion ( I can handle it even if its negative), or just say hello and send me to your journal if you have one cause I will for sure check it out and share the love.  :heart: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are looking for something to water these babies with try Olivia's rooting solution. Work great and can be applied as a foliar spray. Remember to keep them in a clone dome and open it up a few times a day. Humidity will be your best friend for the next few days.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

Have a quick question. Have you sexed these plants yet? Or is that what the number are for?


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 21, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Have a quick question. Have you sexed these plants yet? Or is that what the number are for?


 

*Thats what the numbers are for cause when I do put the 7 in flower and figure out what girls I have and toss the males then Ill get rid of the clone also that came from that plant.  Trying new things to see what works best for me and what I can do to have a constant personal supply of bud for myself.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 21, 2008)

I would personally keep the clone from the nicest female you get as a mother. Then you can take all the clones you need from her. All you need is a small MH lamp (maybe 250w) or a T5 fixture. If they haven't even gone into flower yet those clones you took are going to be 4 ft tall by then. Clones grow so much faster then from seed.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hear is some Green Mojo for the newly clone babies


----------



## Melissa (Jul 21, 2008)

*your plants are looking good  megan ,,,good luck with the clones ,,,:48:*


----------



## thebest (Jul 21, 2008)

Your grow is looking very nice. I hope I can say the same in a few more weeks. Just keep us updated.


----------



## Capone (Jul 22, 2008)

cloning is the hard for me..0-3 so far gluck


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 22, 2008)

Lookin good so far! I'll definitely have to keep stoppin by to look at this journal! Especially to keep an eye on your clones. Good luck with your grow and may the green power of ganja be on your side!


----------



## tokemon (Jul 22, 2008)

Capone said:
			
		

> cloning is the hard for me..0-3 so far gluck


Do this even leave out the heater if you want. If this doesn't grow you clones then you forgot the water.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


----------



## Capone (Jul 23, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Do this even leave out the heater if you want. If this doesn't grow you clones then you forgot the water.
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799


.


i figued, ill try after my new purple clone reaches about 2 ft. thanks bro


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Just got in from H-Town only been gone a few days and when I got back my babies looked HUGE!  They all look so green and yummy.     AND I think some or maybe even all 5 of the clones are going to make it.  They are all looking good and standing up more and more each day! :hubba: 


Enjoy!*


----------



## Capone (Jul 24, 2008)

nice looking plants


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Here are some shots of #5 the one that started off growing weird so I decided to try a little LST on it.  It really looks funny but im hoping its female cause im interested to see what it will look like in flower.  

So far I think I see atleast 4 tops but who knows I could be wrong.  *


EDIT
Site Rules


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.



"Why" no Photobucket


----------



## tokemon (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't get over those fat stalks.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet looking ladies.. Fat stocks. I wonder my self how the LST on the ladies is going to look.  Great job Megan. Keep them green...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking good as always.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 25, 2008)

*So today I transplanted three of my babies into their final home i'm gonna do the rest tomorrow after I hit da hydro shop.   *


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 25, 2008)

* *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 25, 2008)

:aok: :48:


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Lets try this again... *


----------



## Capone (Jul 25, 2008)

you have to pm me step by step on how you were successful with cloning


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Man thats how my dog learned how to smoke from you Megan.lol. Cute cat..  Sweet looking ladies Megan.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 27, 2008)

*  Here are a few pictures of the baby im doing LST on.  I think "she" looks great!  Not sure exactly what im doing but I guess its working. lol  *


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

:aok: :banana:


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Here are some pictures of my clones.  Hope they all make it.  *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 27, 2008)

still looking healthy...


----------



## thebest (Jul 27, 2008)

nice looking clones and plants megan. nice grow and your LST looks like its working to me too! lol I am going to start doing that to mine around day 25


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 27, 2008)

Just checking up Megan. Everything is looking good, can't wait until flower!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 27, 2008)

PS- gotta love the french manicure. I think that if a women takes care of her nails she usually takes care of her stuf.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 27, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> PS- gotta love the french manicure. I think that if a women takes care of her nails she usually takes care of her stuf.


 
 *  SOOOO True!  *

*My life..........Growing my plants :watchplant:  and looking good!:hubba:    *


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 28, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> PS- gotta love the french manicure. I think that if a women takes care of her nails she usually takes care of her stuf.



EXACTLY what I thought when I saw that pic! LMFAO!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 28, 2008)

hey Megan...

come on up and stay with me... u can grow yer plants and look good all ya want   ... I won't complain :hubba:


----------



## gotmoun (Jul 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 28, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey Megan...
> 
> come on up and stay with me... u can grow yer plants and look good all ya want  ... I won't complain :hubba:


 
*I would but your girl might get mad*.


----------



## wallace123 (Jul 28, 2008)

looking good meg how those clones doin


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Clones are looking good Megan.


----------



## MojoeGrowSomeMo' (Jul 28, 2008)

props to ya Megan:woohoo: lookin great so far... even with the cat goin' godzilla on ur babies. lol! clones look like they r lovin life too. is ur elec. bill always that high when u use that 430w son agro light? i like the LST plant, the one i have is LST'd and she looks almost as nice as yours.
thats enough ranting for now...


be good   - grow good :watchplant:- smoke good :bongin:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 28, 2008)

nice tie down job . clones look great too. can tell you've done your homework megan. ...


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 28, 2008)

Capone said:
			
		

> Looking good...keep it up girl..ps it wouldnt hurt to show some MySpace love too! jk


 
LMAO now just don't get too carried away...


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Check out my clone...Can we say ROOOOOOOOOOTS!!!!!!!!    *












Looks like I did something right! :hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 29, 2008)

BEAUUUUTIFUL clone job megan, I have never cloned before but I've had a theory on how do do it. Is this how it's done? Cut a side branch off that has a new growth spot at the tip from a nice mother plant thats very busy from oh let's say FIMing. Then you cut the bottom at an angle, stick some rooting powder on and stick in a peat pellet or rockwool cube. Sound right?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking Great:aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet clones Megan..


----------



## Elven (Jul 30, 2008)

For some reason girl grows are so much more interesting to follow. Not sure if its the girl part. . . Oh wait yes it is the girl part. Just something sensual about a woman and smoke. . .  cant wait for the update Megan.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice first clone job. That really rooted fast.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 30, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Nice first clone job. That really rooted fast.


 


*Thanks!  *

*So far only the one has roots but hey its a start! lol :hubba: *


----------



## rami (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats one obece kitty.
Thats one good manicure.
These are great lookin plants.


----------



## thebest (Aug 1, 2008)

nice colne. Nice grow. how long was it before the roots sprouted out of your pete pellet?


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Well GOOD news...So far I have 4 for sure females and 1 male!      AND 3 of my clones have sprouted roots and are now in cups!  

I think tomorrow is going to be their first day in flower and I cant wait!!!



These are the females...

















Heres a few Pictures of the males :cry:  













*


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

*And heres some Pictures of da clones (I put my foot in the picture since everyone liked my nails so much) * 
















*I'll keep yall posted!  *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> nice colne. Nice grow. how long was it before the roots sprouted out of your pete pellet?


 
*About 5 days or so before I saw anything but still waiting on a bunch to show roots now and its been like 9 days on some of them.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Looking Great:aok:




At the time I was talkin about the manicure.......................:shocked:


But them clones look great also.....................


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

The pedicure isn't bad either :hubba: 


Keep up the good work........................

Waitin to see them clones bloom


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 2, 2008)

Your doing NL proud!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking good Megan...


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 2, 2008)

MojoeGrowSomeMo' said:
			
		

> props to ya Megan:woohoo: lookin great so far... even with the cat goin' godzilla on ur babies. lol! clones look like they r lovin life too. is ur elec. bill always that high when u use that 430w son agro light? i like the LST plant, the one i have is LST'd and she looks almost as nice as yours.
> thats enough ranting for now...
> 
> 
> be good - grow good :watchplant:- smoke good :bongin:


 
*My electric bill was almost $500 this last month :shocked:  and with tempetures here reaching 106 with a heat index of 109   doesnt look like its getting any cheaper! Thats Texas for ya though.   *


----------



## rami (Aug 2, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *And heres some Pictures of da clones (I put my foot in the picture since everyone liked my nails so much) *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

HAHA, ur such a big tease!

congrats on the females, keep it up.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 3, 2008)

*hey megan did you bin the male or keeping him for pollen ??
them clones look fantastic :48:*


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 3, 2008)

*I'm getting rid of the males.  I already have 3 rooms in my house that I use for my babies and I just grow for personal use   SO needless to say I have NO more room at da crib to put the males even if I wanted to try for pollen. lol.*


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 3, 2008)

looking very nice!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 3, 2008)

male pot plants r about as useful as us men in real life... only good for one thing - procreation - and that's about it....


----------



## Elven (Aug 4, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> male pot plants r about as useful as us men in real life... only good for one thing - procreation - and that's about it....



LOL as a Male I dont even take offense to that. :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Lol:d


----------



## Elven (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL

hmmm let women run the world and only use us for breeding stock. I think I could live that life. :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 4, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Lol:d


 
*Man...I dont know if its because im stoned or what but that picture scared me for a sec :rofl:  lol, im serious I couldnt figure out what it was at first.  *
*:joint: Smoke another Megan. lol*


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 4, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> hmmm let women run the world and only use us for breeding stock. I think I could live that life.


 
*What exactly do you think were doing now!  Were way ahead of yall and you dont even know it. Hee Hee. :rofl: *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Man...I dont know if its because im stoned or what but that picture scared me for a sec :rofl: lol, im serious I couldnt figure out what it was at first. *
> *:joint: Smoke another Megan. lol*


 

I figure you get kick out of it. lol.. Good night Megan


----------



## sportcardiva (Aug 5, 2008)

lol elven 

and megan23247 you plants are looking really good cant wait to see more pics


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 8, 2008)

Megan  I have to say that your clones are absolutely the most magnificent that I have seen. :clap:  I never tried to clone but after looking @ yours, I think my next grow I may give it try. 

*Keep Up The Incredible Job And Good Rewards Will Surely Be In Your Future*​
*VERY NICE FEET ALSO :aok:​*:hubba:  :bong1:  :giggle: :smoke1: :banana: :yay:​


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *What exactly do you think were doing now!  Were way ahead of yall and you dont even know it. Hee Hee. :rofl: *



I do WAY to much work to just be breading stock  although now that you mention it I will try to convince myself that I am breading stock so that I can just sit and smile all day at work. gives a whole new meaning to working for the weekend.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*So far 7 out of 12 clones have made it and are in cups. :hubba:   I've decided instead of keeping a mother im just going to clone da clones whenever their ready.  *
















*Switched my nutes and started adding Mollassas.  *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome clone job Megan... The 12 clones are looking healthy... Nice cloning..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Here's a few pics of the plants had to use my phone so there only so so but ill post some better ones soon with the good camara.  Which if anyone cares ill be using a Sony DSLR with a 200mm lens and a 70mm lens which should give us some yummy bud shots real soon! :hubba: 

















KiKi has been sleeping with da plants and I finally caught her!  










Thanks for stopping by!

*


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Here's a few pics of the plants had to use my phone so there only so so but ill post some better ones soon with the good camara.  Which if anyone cares ill be using a Sony DSLR with a 200mm lens and a 70mm lens which should give us some yummy bud shots real soon! :hubba:*



Only one thing to say :holysheep: Nice Camera cant wait to see crystals with that thing. only upgrade would be electron microscope


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Awesome someone does care what camara i'm using! LOL.  Its acually my boyfriends camara he got it to take pictures of me in lingerie etc. lol but I use it for my plants!  He just got it not that long ago but i'll tell him about the scope for sure!  Thanks.*


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Awesome someone does care what camara i'm using! LOL.  Its acually my boyfriends camara he got it to take pictures of me in lingerie etc. lol but I use it for my plants!  He just got it not that long ago but i'll tell him about the scope for sure!  Thanks.*



My Wife and I DEMAND to see these photos you talk about so we can see some more of the quality sony camera


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Kittie  pictures  the best Megan.lol... Ladies are a looking fantastic..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 8, 2008)

look'n nice, Megan... they look yummy like mummy


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 9, 2008)

looking good... !!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2008)

*fantastic looking  ladies :aok:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome pics of the Plants Megan.  Your clones look sweet.  How do you get such large pics to load here?
Good Growing Girl!


----------



## Elven (Aug 10, 2008)

Those look good enough to smoke :hubba: Well one day they will.


----------



## Capone (Aug 13, 2008)

good [email protected]#....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 13, 2008)

They look nice. How long have they been flowering now?


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 13, 2008)

Megan, I can't WAIT to see your new MACRO CLOSE UP PICS in action! When you get that camera (i'm sorry to say this if you already knew) but switch it to the flower setting (macro close up) and you hold the take picture button down half way and it will autofocus. Then as you get closer, keep going untill its red. Then back up untill its green. BOOM, take the pic and you have the CLOSEST shot you can possibly get with your camera . Thanks for stoppin by my journal megan! I updated again specially for you, I know you like those TRICH shots!


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Hey everyone!   Just wanted to show yall a few pics of da girls their in week 2 now of flower.  I ended up with 3 females cause 1 hermed and the other 3 were male. :cry:   But the three that remain are doing very very good and are starting to show some of da goods.    

Ended up with ten clones all female   and their in the other room in veg.  I took the tallest/oldest clone and transplanted it into a bigger pot and stuck it in there with the other girls to flower.  Just experimenting with it to see what it does and what kind of yeild I may get off of it considering its still so small.


I'll keep yall posted. 

OH...and I ordered more seeds yesterday from Dr. Chronic :hubba:  went with Grow Doc's Mixed Seeds Pack.  Not sure what exactly im gonna get but im hoping they send me some good ****.  I'm so excited!  *


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey everyone!   Just wanted to show yall a few pics of da girls their in week 2 now of flower.  I ended up with 3 females cause 1 hermed and the other 3 were male. :cry:   But the three that remain are doing very very good and are starting to show some of da goods.
> Ended up with ten clones all female   and their in the other room in veg.  I took the tallest/oldest clone and transplanted it into a bigger pot and stuck it in there with the other girls to flower.  Just experimenting with it to see what it does and what kind of yeild I may get off of it considering its still so small.
> I'll keep yall posted.
> OH...and I ordered more seeds yesterday from Dr. Chronic :hubba:  went with Grow Doc's Mixed Seeds Pack.  Not sure what exactly im gonna get but im hoping they send me some good ****.  I'm so excited!  *



I am sorry to hear about the males and the hermie  us males can be so bothersome. The rest of the plants look :shocked: Awesome.BTW Thanks for taking so long to see and comment on my post at the top of the page I was worried :hitchair: you were going to do that to me :hubba::hubba:.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 17, 2008)

Lookin good Girl! :48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

Now that you have those clones you can find a suitable mother and have northern lights all year round.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Look so tasty Megan... Awesome grow.... Say hit to kitty for me


----------



## Capone (Aug 18, 2008)

nice.. you look like a pro now...goodshit.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2008)

hello megan, your ladies are looking real sweet now. . whats the N P K on that botanicare?


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Ok so yesterday I went to the Hydro Shop and got the hook-up on a ventalation system.  I also got a Digital PH Tester and some other stuff I havent figured the tester out yet but soon as I do I'll let yall know how I like it.   

  Here are a few pictures of the closet the girls are in as you can see the air is now being sucked thru a charcoal filter and then blown out thru the hose into the attic!    So now I can close the door to the closet without having to worry about the temps getting to high.  No more smell and no more light leaks!  Just incase the black curtain I am using to cover the window in the room wasnt 100% leak proof I went ahead and covered it with that black and white mylar stuff so now I KNOW there is no light getting into that room.  I also got some extra and put it in the veg room with da clones that stuff really brightens **** up im sure the plants love it.

I'll keep yall posted.  *


----------



## smokybear (Aug 20, 2008)

The ladies look fantastic. Great work so far. Nice setup also. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Elven (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks Great  I only wish my AC System looked that good! it wouldnt be 95 in my house right now. :holysheep:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Aug 20, 2008)

Those are lookin nice. I just started some Nirvana NL a week ago. And it looks like you've definitely have a nice set up going  i'm envious lol  good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 20, 2008)

Great job megan. You'll love that NL strain, the trichs extend far down even the fan leaves later in flower. I haven't recently posted an update in my thread but they look amazing right now. I'm going to wait for a better pic maybe wait for like a week 6 bud shot.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2008)

Your NL is looking nice. Get ready for some heavy trich covered buds. You are gonna enjoy that strain. Keep up the good work.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 20, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> The ladies look fantastic. Great work so far. Nice setup also. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


 
*Hey I was wondering where you have been.  Thanks for stopping by my grow.  *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 20, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> Great job megan. You'll love that NL strain, the trichs extend far down even the fan leaves later in flower. I haven't recently posted an update in my thread but they look amazing right now. I'm going to wait for a better pic maybe wait for like a week 6 bud shot.


 
*YES please do because im judging my babies on how yours look since they are the same strain and your a little bit ahead of me.  Thanks for stopping by and keeping up.  *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 20, 2008)

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Those are lookin nice. I just started some Nirvana NL a week ago. And it looks like you've definitely have a nice set up going i'm envious lol good luck with the rest of the grow


 
*Awesome.  I got a great deal on these seeds as im sure you did we def got our money worth.  *


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Week 3 and da girls are looking good.  Just a few pictures so yall can see how they look. 






*













*Clones are all looking good and have been transplanted out of the cups into their new home.*





*I'll keep yall posted.*


----------



## Melissa (Aug 22, 2008)

*beautiful and them clones look fantastic :hubba:*


----------



## IRISH (Aug 22, 2008)

girl, you got it going on up in there. those are deff. some sexy ladies'. .
come harvest time, your gonna be in some large bud.:hubba: . i got me some nl a few months back, it was gonna be one of my first known strains grown, and none sprouted; bummer huh? now the ww, thats another story, drop on over, and have a look see. great job megan... ...


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

looking great megan,, cute little clones gl hun


----------



## Elven (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow those just look better and better. Thumbs up girl.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 22, 2008)

they look great, Megan... real healthy look'n, and standing tall... gunna b some wicked smoke, babe :hubba:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 22, 2008)

Very impressive grow, Megan. Great work!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

Good Morning Megan Ladies are growing crazy..

Hear is some pictures I took at the State Fair.. Enjoy


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 22, 2008)

LMAO!!!?!?! Are you that ripped out of your mind that you needed to share with us some random pig pics you took at the fair?


*ROFLL OMGG I love you KGB man your amazing hahaha!!!!!!!*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!?!?! Are you that ripped out of your mind that you needed to share with us some random pig pics you took at the fair?
> 
> 
> *ROFLL OMGG I love you KGB man your amazing hahaha!!!!!!!*


 
Nope just sharing.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 22, 2008)

Aaahhh..Those are some great looking girls Meg...You've raised those girls right , it looks like  ...Whatever ya doin' is workin ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2008)

Your girls are looking great Megan.  Some of mine just hit the three week in flower mark too.  They look so sweet before they get all that weight on them.  Your set up looks great, are those pics of MJ bud on the wall?  Giving the Girls an idea of what they are 'sposed to do?
Good Growin!


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 22, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Good Morning Megan Ladies are growing crazy..
> 
> Hear is some pictures I took at the State Fair.. Enjoy


 
*DUDE!  LMAO!  Where are you getting these pictures! lol.  Again you had me trippen lol I couldnt figure out what the heck those were and you wouldnt believe what I thought that first picture was when I first glanced at it. LMAO.  Man I gotta stop getting so high while I read this stuff its making me feel a bit 'throwed.' LOL your funny.  I cant wait for the State Fair this year...I may not look at pigs the same. lol.*


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 22, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Your girls are looking great Megan. Some of mine just hit the three week in flower mark too. They look so sweet before they get all that weight on them. Your set up looks great, are those pics of MJ bud on the wall? Giving the Girls an idea of what they are 'sposed to do?
> Good Growin!


 
*Hey girlfriend!  How have you been!   Thanks for the compliment on my set-up ive spent LOTS of time tryin to make it look like something I would want to grow HUGE inside of if I were a plant. LOL. And yes those are Pot Pictures hanging up and they are there for inspiration for da girls lol AND cause the walls looked so bare (you know how us girls are).  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 22, 2008)

good lookin ladies. its the pictures on the wall, you've inspired them to grow. good job


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 22, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *DUDE! LMAO! Where are you getting these pictures! lol. Again you had me trippen lol I couldnt figure out what the heck those were and you wouldnt believe what I thought that first picture was when I first glanced at it. LMAO. Man I gotta stop getting so high while I read this stuff its making me feel a bit 'throwed.' LOL your funny. I cant wait for the State Fair this year...I may not look at pigs the same. lol.*


 

They piglets are new borns..lol.. I figure you would like it.


----------



## Elven (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait California has a State Fair . I must need to put the :bong: down, and read a paper.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 23, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> They piglets are new borns..lol.. I figure you would like it.



They were some top notch piglet pics I must say buddy


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 24, 2008)

Very Nice Megan! I love to see the pistols swell!
Heres a pic of one of my Cats under my plant, Her name is My White Girl or Whittie. 
PEACE and Good Green Luck Girl:aok:


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Dang your plant is huge!  I bet that kiki is loving that thing!  My cat LOVES the smell and the lights in the grow room she gets caught in there ALL the time. 

Cute cat...Looks Siamese thats what my fatty is. *


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 25, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Dang your plant is huge! I bet that kiki is loving that thing! My cat LOVES the smell and the lights in the grow room she gets caught in there ALL the time. *
> 
> *Cute cat...Looks Siamese thats what my fatty is. *[/quote
> Thanks Megan, that plant is over 12 foot tall, And my cats are tabby mix you know cats with the M on their forehead. All my Cats like my tree's LOL
> :banana: :tokie: :guitar:


----------



## Elven (Aug 25, 2008)

OVER 12 FEET  How much you harvest from that thing:holysheep:?


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 25, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> OVER 12 FEET  How much you harvest from that thing:holysheep:?


  A sh!t Ton lol


----------



## rb2006 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lol , I guess i should have met you earlier because it took me like an houre to read all of that post. Well Megan Im loveing all the pics and the ones of feet lol but they are looking great (The Plants). I will have to keep up so i can see what they look like when they are done. So far so good. Good luck and thanks for the compliments.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 28, 2008)

*Just an update on the girls.  They are starting week 5 today and really putting on da trichs!*






















*I'll keep yall posted! *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hot grow Megan...Keep it up & thanks for the vote... Say hi to kittie.lol


----------



## Elven (Aug 28, 2008)

WOW those are looking mighty sexxy Megan


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 28, 2008)

Lookin Very Sweet Megan, GOOD Work!
:48: PEACE
PS I hope to get close to a pound Hopefuly from that 12' plant


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 28, 2008)

wow  i really like the pictures they look awsome im very impressed i must say
well done meg


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 28, 2008)

They look great. I will have pics of mine up in my journal tomorrow. I am just finished with week 4 going into week 5 as well.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 28, 2008)

looks super, babe :aok:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 29, 2008)

*awesome pics megan :aok:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Pics are in my journal now girl.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Just a few pictures of da girls.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

Crystally, yum yum.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

WOW ... So tasty Megan.. Awesome grow.lol


----------



## Capone (Sep 1, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Elven (Sep 1, 2008)

They look better and better every time you post them.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ok I got my weeks confused SO this is really week 5 or day 23 of flower.  

Girl are looking yummy!  Man this stuff is covered in trichs like you wouldnt believe.  I started adding Hydroplex (Bloom Enhancer)  yesterday so I hope it makes um even fatter.  :hubba: 

Heres some pics. enjoy.  I'll keep yall posted.*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 5, 2008)

Stops my hear Megan.. Man your giving that lady some TLC.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, ya got it goin' on here Megan  ...That's some very nice lookin' bud shots , sorry i haven't dropped by lately, been busy tryin to fatten my girls up  ...What week are you planning on harvesting ??? or are ya just gonna go by trich color???


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Trichs for sure!  Esp since I cant get my weeks right! lol  Thanks for stopping by buddy. *


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish they had a face that's drooling...cuz that's what I'm doing right now...:rofl: 



Beautiful job megan!!!


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2008)

i cant wait til mine have buds  worth takin pix of. them do look good enough to eat.  lol  im drooling too lol.  
  excellent megan. good luck and great job.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 5, 2008)

hEY megan!I got some CS from the good Doc myself, have been waitin' for someone to bloom some out and give me a smoke report. They're lookin SchweeeeeEEeeet! So glisteny and gooey. Take care. Be Safe. Stay Stoned.


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow those look nice. I can't wait for mine to flower. Keep it up


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice as always Megan. I heard NL is some trich'ed out weed. I will be starting mine in about 2 weeks so stay tuned for another grow journal from me. I know I will be following this one all the way to the smoke report.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Just a few more pictures of da girls and da clones. 

Ill keep yall posted!*


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 7, 2008)

as allways very sexy pictures megan im all worked up now i think i need to smoke a bong


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> as allways very sexy pictures megan im all worked up now i think i need to smoke a bong


 
i second that as well.:holysheep: :48:


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

Too tasty Megan.lol.. Sweet grow


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 7, 2008)

Would ya look at those pretty ladies. I think im in love lol!!  :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 7, 2008)

Now is the time they swell up and get so so sticky. Looking great Megan, I wish I could my clones to be as pretty as yours. Mine always look like poo for a week after they root.


----------



## Capone (Sep 8, 2008)

nice..


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2008)

*awesome pics and ladies ,,,fantastic megan well done :48:*


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very Nice Meg...It's lookin' better and better each time...Your girls flowering remind me  a lot of one of my girls, just by the bud formation and how the bud sites are ...It's a beautiful plant tho girl ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## nikimadritista (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I just saw the BudPic Of The Month 
Weed plants can look amazing if the pic is taken right... Some plants look nice no matter how the pic is done though... 
Nice girls Megan! 
Have fun burning them


----------



## IRISH (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice job your doing. . those are absolutely gorgeous.  ...


----------



## Elven (Sep 9, 2008)

Man I hope to be you some day Megan.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hello everyone!  So this is day 37 and girls are getting fat and loaded with Trichs!!!!  I can not wait to try this stuff out. :hubba:   

Anyway...Here's da BUD PORN! lol























*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2008)

*Beautiful megan simply beautiful.  *


----------



## zipflip (Sep 11, 2008)

holy extreme close up... beutiful shots. u must have one hell of a camera?
let me know wat kind i want to get one that takes that good pix wow.   looks like sugar all over them lol  MMMMMMM


----------



## HATCH (Sep 11, 2008)

WoW!!!   Looking Good In The Neighborhood!!!!!   Your Doing A Amazing Job!!!      That **** Is Dripping With Trich.!!!      You Have Some Mad Skill's With The Camera!!!         Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ohh  God I Think I Just Creamed In My Pants


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2008)

i think i know the next strains im growing now, northern lights, and ak48 nirvana of coarse. man great pics, how do you get the pics big? update to gallery or something? anyways WOW.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Check out da Trichs on this baby!  Can we say yummy!   Really does kinda look like bud porn.:hubba: *


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> Ohh God I Think I Just Creamed In My Pants


 
*OK its confirmed by RiskTaker...It is definetly BUD PORN! lol  *


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thx for the pics megan i could look at them all day you gotta be using like a 100 mega pix camera lol


----------



## Elven (Sep 11, 2008)

:holysheep: That is fricken AWESOME  Those things are smoking hot. How many grows do you have under your mighty fine belt :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats just AWSOME GIRL! :hubba:


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 11, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> holy extreme close up...


 
Yea, holy extreme close up BATMAN!!!  



			
				risktaker27 said:
			
		

> Ohh God I Think I Just Creamed In My Pants


 
OH MY GOD, that was f'in hilarious!  I'm still cracking up!  :rofl: 

Wow megan, I really wish there was a smiley face that's drooling because that's exaclty what I'm doing right now!!!  

You definately did something right!  Phenomenal grow...truly fantastic!!!


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

risktaker27 said:
			
		

> thx for the pics megan i could look at them all day you gotta be using like a 100 mega pix camera lol


 
*Close, lol, not 100 mega pixel BUT a 200mm lens which is even better! Thanks for stopping by my friend. *


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> :holysheep: That is fricken AWESOME  Those things are smoking hot. How many grows do you have under your mighty fine belt :hubba: :hubba:


 
*Thanks buddy. Yes they are smokin HOT just like their mommy. Hee Hee.*

*This is my first 'real' grow with good seeds.  I only did one grow before this one and it was with bagseed.  Plants turned out OK on that grow but I had LOTS of problems and LOTS of reading that I had not done yet BUT good thing is it looks like all the reading and trials and errors I had to go thru are starting to pay off.  I literally just learned everything I know now in the last 8 months or so and had NEVER grown a plant of ANY kind in my life before this.  *

*Still have so much to learn though and sometimes if I "over read" I start confusing myself and second guessing myself.  Its easy to do cause there is SO much information out there and SO many 'opinions' from experienced growers BUT what I realized is that what works for one person (even if it works 'really' good) may not work for me so sometimes I just try new things even if im not sure what im doing. lol.  *

*Thanks for stopping by buddy. Got your email, I'll email you back later today.  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 11, 2008)

Meg...all i can say is daayuumm...these girls deserve a double syllable damn  ...So good lookin' sershly... You got one heck of a lens tho , excellent pics  ...but you sound almost like me w/ your knowledge and researching , i'm always one to second guess myself ...i read and read and read, then realize i have no idea what i'm reading ...but eventually ya find your own little way of makin' sense of it all  ...Keep it Up Meg, you're doin' fantastic pal  ...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey Meg, those pics are HOT. Those ladies are truly beautiful ,is that the nl or cs?


----------



## IRISH (Sep 11, 2008)

YUMMY - that looks like some very fine icky-sticky. my ww had trichs jumpin' off like that megan. i finished my ww grow a few weeks ago,
and this stuff is the bomb.  . we may be viewing a future bpotm.:hubba: .


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hey Meg, those pics are HOT. Those ladies are truly beautiful ,is that the nl or cs?


 
*This is all Northern Lights. For some reason out of da ten Critically Mashed beans NONE of them sprouted which sucks cause I was curious to see what that stuff was gonna be like.  I ordered more seeds on the 15th I went with Grow Docs Mixed seeds pack which from what I could gather is going to be Jack Herrer, Angel Dust, and Mummia SO hopefully when I finally   get those seeds maybe they will throw in some more CS and I can try again. :hubba: *

*Thanks for stopping by Smoky.  *


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 11, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> YUMMY - that looks like some very fine icky-sticky. my ww had trichs jumpin' off like that megan. i finished my ww grow a few weeks ago,
> and this stuff is the bomb.  . we may be viewing a future bpotm.:hubba: .


 
*Hey BanjoBuzz thanks for stopping by buddy.    That would be SOOO awesome to get Bud Picture of the Month wouldnt it!  Hopefully when my girls get a bit fatter here in the next few weeks I can get some good shots that are 'BPOTM' worthy. :hubba: *


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 11, 2008)

im groin some nirvana nl myself and they are 2 weeks from harvest but they dont have as many trichs as yours do. yours look superyummydelicious, all one word.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 11, 2008)

MONaLISA Megan... Perfecto!!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2008)

Without a doubt in my mind, those Pictures are the biggest buds I have ever seen on this site.   Your girls are looking so so so good...I can almost smell them from here...
Seriously...Bud Pic of the Month....
you get my vote....
sugar city on those girls!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2008)

*:yeahthat: *


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for your comment Megan---one of the sweetest and best i've ever gotten!!! :joint4:


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Hers a few more pictures of the whole plant so you can see how tall they are and how different they look even though they are all 3 northern lights.  I took a bud off to dry so ill give yall a smoke report soon as its done.  






*


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 14, 2008)

A Beautiful grow Girl, I am waiting for my NL  To have there Day !!!  I can't wait to see your girls show us all whats it all about.   TK JJ


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 14, 2008)

You take great Pics Megan, my out door grow never has that many trics, GOOD Work!
:aok:


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 14, 2008)

looks great megan

i've got a couple outdoors with trichs like that


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Super-Duper delicious, Megan... you sure can grow 'em, sweetheart...

ya sure yer not single and look'n for a new place to shack-up and grow? ? ? :hubba:  

totally great pics, hun :aok: ... I agree... I see a BPOTM coming up from you shortly  

oh hey... I'm gunna have some "things" I want to fire off to ya shortly :hubba: ... ya might like 'em....


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

SO tasty....  Sweet grow Megan!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 14, 2008)

they look lovely, i have one NL in my current grow, hope it turns out half as good as your are.... that is very impressive......


----------



## Elven (Sep 14, 2008)

Seriously Megan you must have a green fist. :holysheep:  Those things are crazy bad ***.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 14, 2008)

*A "green fist" LMAO your funny my friend. 

Thanks. *


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 14, 2008)

Hell yeah megan those are some tasty lookn buds i can almost taste them through my screen minta job gurl


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow *megan23247* you girls are looking mighty fine. I've never had NL. Hows the smoke?


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 15, 2008)

mmm  so sexy


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello everyone! Ok I'm writting this from my phone cause I HAD to give yall a smoke report and I'm in da car. Lol. This stuff is awesome! Its got a kinda sweet taste to it and although I haven't flushed any of the plants yet it wasn't harsh at all. It is some sticky icky icky let me tell ya! I'm so glad we went with Northen Lights its turning out to be an easy to grow, low odor, non-couchlock plant!


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 15, 2008)

thx  megan  i might have to give that one a try


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Hey yall!  I ordered a Marijuana Flag a few days ago from Ebay and it got here today!  I'm gonna be using it to take SEXY pictures!  Hee Hee. :hubba: 

Any ideas on what I can do with it?  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha love the flag.

And your plants are beautiful.  I can almost smell them from here.


----------



## Elven (Sep 16, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey yall!  I ordered a Marijuana Flag a few days ago from Ebay and it got here today!  I'm gonna be using it to take SEXY pictures!  Hee Hee. :hubba:
> 
> Any ideas on what I can do with it?  *



My ideas are a felony in like 30 states   . Thanks for the smoke report I totally might make that a grow in the future.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2008)

Very pretty ladies you have comin.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Hey yall!  Well da girls are now on day 48 lookin yummy as ever and getting fatter everyday.  On with da bud porn! 






















Here's all 3 of them...




*


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice !!!!! Are you using a 400 HPS ??  Thanks JJ


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Yes I sure am.  Its a 430w Son Argo bulb I use it for Veg and Flower and it works great!  Thanks for stoppin by buddy. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*The ladies are looking beautiful megan but they would look even better with that MJ flag behind them.  :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 18, 2008)

Great shots megan. What type of camera have you got ?


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

wow those girls look DELICIOUS!!!! And they are HUUUUUUGE!!!

How long you think they got left? Doesn't look like too long


----------



## Thorn (Sep 18, 2008)

oh and I just LOVE that flag!


----------



## Melissa (Sep 18, 2008)

*flags cool ,,ladies are awesome them pics make me want to pick the buds right of the screen ,,,:48:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 18, 2008)

ohh god   megan you know what i like  im all worked up again

love the flag pic  cute


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 18, 2008)

Looking super Megan. Only 2 weeks to go and you will be smoking lovely.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow those girls look DELICIOUS!!!! And they are HUUUUUUGE!!!
> 
> How long you think they got left? Doesn't look like too long


 
*Not sure exactly when im going to harvest these babies but ill be going by da trichs for sure.*

*I'm thinking about cutting a branch off tonight and letting it hang and cure for a bit and see how it smokes then.*

*Thanks for stopping by girlfriend. *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow Megan...Very nice  grow....you can Harvest in sections...take some this week....take some next week..and so on..diffrent types of high...but would Harvest Most at what Turns you on...as for the flag.....well not sure if my answer would be accepted under site rules..lol..and agree with *TBG* those budds would look better with that flag behind them...and are you a sexy Female Grower?..lol...Im not...Female that is...well Thanks for shareng with us...

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 19, 2008)

looks super 'perty, megan  
:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 19, 2008)

Tut tut tut  

I duno what all the fuss is about  

If I was you Megan I'd quit now  

or

stick them pics else where   



*maybe here* :aok:


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 19, 2008)

very nice.. so sticky even to yest look at. 
thanks for the smoke update.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 19, 2008)

just like 4u said, take sample as you ant so you know when is the right time to harvest for you, even if you let them go through to a lot of amber trichs at least you'll have tasted the different highs the plant can produce and then for your next grow you can harvest at your 'favourite' high 

Have a good day hun


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

Man my jaw dropped what a grow Megan... Your kittie is so cute Megan with the Flag...lol..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 24, 2008)

Soooo...that branch drying nicely?
Have you smoked some of it yet?
Looks like we are on a very similar schedual.
those last pics were awesome.
thanks.
oh..and the flag is way cool.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hello everyone!  Okay so the girls are on day 54 and lookin good.  They have a bit of nute burn from a while ago   but its clearing up.  I just flushed them last night and plan on flushing them once more before harvest which is just around the corner.  I checked their trichs last night and two of them still have lots of cloudy trichs and the other one is fixen to be done.  Its werid how differnt they all look considering their all the same strain.  My fav isnt the one with the most buds BUT the one with the most trichs cause the buds on it are solid and fat!

  This stuff is ONE-HITTER-QUITTER!  Im serious!  Im a heavy pot smoker and havent had anything get me high off of one hit in years and this stuff with put you on your butt with one bong hit! :hubba:

Ill upload some pictures tonight cause I dont have time right now.  Gotta go get my nails done.  *


----------



## Thorn (Sep 25, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Gotta go get my nails done.  *



Bloomin' women! 

Smoke sounds great...can I have some?  hehe

How are the trichs looking?

I hear ya on the heavy smoking and one hit quit! hehe I'm (usually) quite a heavy smoker and most of the stuff you buy round here it takes 2 or 3 PACKED joints to get me goin. I've had one hit green before once and I lost the guy I got it off number :doh:I think it was then that I decided to grow my own


----------



## Elven (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Megan, I am very glad to see that everything is looking so good. Cant wait for the pic update, Also did you get those flag pics done . I am totally going to try some of this stuff, I would love a one hitter.


----------



## The_Zaar (Sep 25, 2008)

*megan23247,

*nice little journal you have here.  I grew some NL last season some nice shizz!  Interesting how stretchy those hotties and they still have some money size buds on there.  The NL I grew was super tight...I also used 400watt HPS hydro though deep water culture (I saw someone mentioned it to you in here somewhere did you read up on it at all?) I found it good production wise just lots of work compared to soil.

anyway keep her rockin 
*
T&#966;Z*


----------



## IRISH (Sep 25, 2008)

hello megan. very sweeet grow. i've got some nirvana nl's. not sure when i will start them yet. got some other stuff brewin'. .
as for the flag, what i would like to see, is a pic of your harvested buds on it. that is a way cool flag.  ...bb


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Sep 25, 2008)

Those ladies are some 'butes. My NL are about 2.5 weeks flower and I can't wait for the buds to sart gettin fat. I hope they turn out nice and shiny like those. Happy smoking


----------



## thebest (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice. I Want Mine To Look Like That!


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Okay so I chopped one of da girls down cause there just wasnt any more room and she looked to be done. 

Here are a few pictures of the one I harvested and what it looked like afterwards.  Enjoy*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice 1 Megan :aok: 


But



Wheres the Nail Porn gone


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Nail porn is still doing great! *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2008)

nice budds ther megan..you did an awesome job..be sure to let me know how she smokes...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 27, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Nail porn is still doing great! *



great job :hubba::hubba::hubba:


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 28, 2008)

*A few more pictures for you fine folks. 

I included a picture of da clones and a clone that I topped that is fixen to get topped again.

*


----------



## jao33333 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful !!!!!  :O)


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 28, 2008)

K

Great pics :aok: 

But

There is always a BUT  

Wheres the Pedicure shots :confused2: 

:stoned:


----------



## rb2006 (Sep 28, 2008)

They get it from their momma. Very nice


----------



## Thorn (Sep 29, 2008)

they look great hun, well done! Let us know about that smoke


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 29, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> K
> 
> Great pics :aok:
> 
> ...


 
*Got my toes painted black for HALLOWEEN! *
*I love this time of year. :smoke1: *

*This is my friends dog.  SO cute!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 29, 2008)

:chuck::chuck::chuck:

:chuck::chuck:

:evil:​


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

isn't it another month til halloween? And eh thats not black....you gotta get em all black all over


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Babe!... _totally_ nice grow'n  :aok:


----------



## Elven (Oct 1, 2008)

Dang Megan that looks awesome, I wish I could visit TX , those nails looks great! you must be the hottest grower and smoker in all of that giant flat state. Did you ever take your flag pics? :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Too tasty Megan of a grow.lol.. I love the poochie picture... Cute feet !!!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent Plants.
Excellent Harvest.
Excellent
One Hit Quit!
(sorry it took so long to get back here.....reading up on your trimmin and nail job.  Did vote for your bud in the bpom,  She was beautifull.)


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Hello everyone!  Okay so I harvested the last plant last night and she is hanging up with da rest of da buds.  

I moved the clones into the flower room and after I get a few more clones off of them and let um heal then I guess I start da whole thing all over again. :hubba: 

I've hooked a few people up with a couple grams each and they ALL loved this ****!  This stuff makes me dumb rum if ya know what I mean and if I dare smoke a joint, afterwards I can hardly open my eyes I havent been this stoned in like 6 years! LOL.  Im so glad I chose this strain as my first 'real' grow for so many reasons BUT I cant wait to try some differnt strains with diff flavors and highs.*


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 5, 2008)

Those look very nice. I've got one NL about 4 weeks into flower and its gettin FAT. I hope it ends up as tasty as those look. Seein yours makes me so much more anxious to get somke of my own. Good luck with the clones!


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey there megan great lookin grow you got there! Your one hell of a farmer.  Keep up the good work girl. Toes look good too!


----------



## Melissa (Oct 6, 2008)

*fantastic grow megan :clap:*


----------



## Elven (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! Glad it worked out, check out my build its almost done.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow that is some awesome looking bud megan, I can't wait for mine lol. How is the smoke?


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

YUMMMMMMM!! Have a good day Megan


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 9, 2008)

:holysheep: Those sure do look tasty megan! WTG!:aok: 
:joint:


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Took some pics of da buds and da flag. :hubba:   

*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 9, 2008)

looks tasty, Megan... nice job, babe :aok:

...hope you don't smoke as much as me, so it'll last ya a while...


----------



## rb2006 (Oct 9, 2008)

Good job nice work. enjoy those ladies


----------



## Capone (Oct 9, 2008)

damn it...lol long time..i have a few ?'s for you...pm me


----------



## Thorn (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW :shocked:

Thats all I have to say!


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 10, 2008)

:holysheep: Im Speechless Girl, I Love the Flag! and the BUD! 
All I can Say is SWEET!:headbang2:
PS you are an artist girl!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 13, 2008)

Meagn!!!!! Yo!!!! Wow!!!! This looks so much like my buds! I know what you mean by the hig. It makes you feel dumb but functional dosen't it? I feel RETARDED right now like I don't know what 2+2 equals!!! Thats what NL does to you. Take bong rips and your stoned as HELL and then cure it and you'll get even more stoned.


----------



## Lerona (Oct 14, 2008)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> Hell yeah megan those are some tasty lookn buds i can almost taste them through my screen minta job gurl


Me too, now can someone tell me how to get the lighter burns off my screen.hehehehe!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2008)

:ciao: ..megan..very nice grow..what do you plan to grow now?  those budds look " SEXY"  lade out on that flag:48:


----------



## Elven (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Megan I am hoping that my buds look as good as yours, but I already lost one of my ladies.


----------



## holdmyown (Oct 16, 2008)

Official with a capital O


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 16, 2008)

Lerona said:
			
		

> Me too, now can someone tell me how to get the lighter burns off my screen.hehehehe!



*Please tell me you didn't try to freebase some Kif off of your screen for a treat!!!! Your inhaling aluminum!!! That's a no no my good buddy 

I only know what your talking about because I had this nice 3 screen grinder from EDIT and a buddy did the same thing and now the resin kaked on it won't let kif fall through.

So I bought a Space Case Medium Titanium Alloy grinder from EDIT to make up for it. All better now, and he teeth are literally like mini titanium razors. :holysheep:*


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 16, 2008)

*I ended up with about a 1/2 a pound off my three girls!  That may last me 8 weeks I sure hope so but I doubt it.  Still saves me $1000 or more every couple months that I normally would have spent on some smoke that wasnt half as good as this stuff!  Hee Hee.  I'll never buy bud again! *


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2008)

Good job Megan.  My grow from last year will last me a few more years, I am still a 4 hit wonder.


----------



## Elven (Oct 16, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good job Megan.  My grow from last year will last me a few more years, I am still a 4 hit wonder.



I remember when an 1/8th would last me two months   Those were the days. But 1/2 lb dry would last me until next harvest. I hope


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 16, 2008)

Great Job Megan!!! those are some nice lookin buds girl.  You should try a sea of green grow next time with lots of clones.  Cram as many as you can in there in 1 gallon containers veg for a wk and then flower.  You will get lots of single cola plants.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 17, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *I ended up with about a 1/2 a pound off my three girls!*


 

*NICE!   *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*This leads me to beleive my tolerance is way to high. I would smoke about 2-3 oz a month 0.o I pulled a pound off of my 4 ladies and a good amount is already gone *


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 22, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *This leads me to beleive my tolerance is way to high. I would smoke about 2-3 oz a month 0.o I pulled a pound off of my 4 ladies and a good amount is already gone *


 
*Your not alone in your boat DomsChron,  I to have a high tolerance and will soon be running out of da goods. :cry:   BUT, heres the good news...I've now got 'somewhat' of an idea of how many more plants im gonna need to grow so hopefully next time ill have more.  To tell you the truth:48: the more I have the more I smoke and the more I like to get other folks high especially the ones who think 'their' 'dank', which is purely beasters   is good, so basically there never really is enough is there Dom. LOL  :bongin: *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Your runnin out soon? Looks like your gunna be needing to be staying with me a little while 

Help me grow some TGA seeds!*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Doms... <<<shakes head>>>... she's come'n to stay with me and help me tend _my_ girls befores she's go'n anywhere else... eh, hun? ? ?  :hubba:

who else is gunna make you feel like there is only you in the world, right?... don't you know that I would love to be the man that you could talk to about anything you would like to...to remind you that you were still the same beautiful woman that I knew the day before; and, if anything, had grown more beautiful from the knowledge gained since the passing day....that kinda thing...whatever your heart desired to hear, as our time spent together would be all about you....

lost without direction,
TCVG







 :rofl:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 23, 2008)

:goodposting:


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hey Hey now, No reason to fight over me guys.  There is plenty of my sexyness to go around...All I need is a pound of your best bud and a month to smoke it and ill get back with ya and let you know who ill be moving in with!  LMAO.. Yall are funny.  Lets be real though, yall couldnt handle a SEXY, FEMALE GROWER, like myself.   I might out smoke both of you and then you really wouldnt know what to think!  LOL.  Im playin wit yall. *


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hey DOM congrats on da TGA seeds buddy, they have some good lookin **** I must say.  What strain did you get?   I just noticed that my 'Canabible #3' has the strain im fixen to grow in it called Pursang Haze.  Can we say yum yum. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*You guys are both wrong as she's moving in with The Grunt's. :hubba:    We have more then enough bud for us all megan. :aok: *


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*OH man ive seen some of your grows buddy and I may not ever leave your crib if I come...we would be so stoned for so long.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Hope you can smoke as i'm smoking from 5:00 AM to 7:00 PM everyday. :hubba: *


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Oh I can smoke and am currantly smoking every hour on da hour from 12a to 12p, I keep odd hours hope yall wont mind that when I come stay.  Hee Hee*


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't believe I have missed this thread! 

For your 2nd grow, you did AWESOME, doesn't get any better! Your girls were in perfect health the whole time. The pics of the clones are great too. That is the key. Great Clone/Seed stock. You have the growing down.
Great yield too! What strain is next? Or are you going to use clones from what u have?

Nice job Megan


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Hey NorCalHal thanks for the kind words buddy.  The next strain I plan on doing is going to be Sonic Seeds Pursang Haze and Pursang Shiva i'll add da link to my signature so you can check it out.  Here are some pictures of what ive got going on right now...:hubba: 


1ST PIC- is of the 20 Pursang seedlings, 2 NL clones (1 that im doing LST on), and 4 NL clones (in da cups) that are clones of da clones.  They are all in the 'veg' room under flouros chillen and loven life, kinda like me.  

2ND PIC- 3 NL Clones that are in week one of flower.

3RD PIC- UpClose shot of one of um that I topped 4 times that is still the    tallest of the 3 in flower even though its the same age. Go figure. 

Thank you to everyone who followed my grow and helped me and gave me such wonderful and always appreciated encouragment.  Yall are da bomb.  If I could have it my way yall would all be at my house, playing pool, havin a drink, listening to music, and getting stoned off this DANK I grew and hopefully some of yalls dank to cause some of yall have grown some SERIOUSLY yummy looking **** (tcbud and her purple DANK she has for sure would be here, yall know I love purple)!  eace: 

*


----------



## Elven (Oct 24, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey Hey now, No reason to fight over me guys.  There is plenty of my sexyness to go around...All I need is a pound of your best bud and a month to smoke it and ill get back with ya and let you know who ill be moving in with!  LMAO.. Yall are funny.  Lets be real though, yall couldnt handle a SEXY, FEMALE GROWER, like myself.   I might out smoke both of you and then you really wouldnt know what to think!  LOL.  Im playin wit yall. *



OK my wife and I are throwing our name in this bid for Megan. I am working on my grow fu so just give me a chance and I will stun you, and dont worry we could definatly handle you .


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2008)

Your new girls look great megan.  I miss my babies. LOL.  Cant wait to start some more.  I agree, need the good seeds and/or good clones.

Your pool table would be smokin' with all these smokers playin'.  Used to play a little in my miss spent youth, think there is a pool table down stairs here somewhere, hum, maybe a good grow table?  Sounds like a party, let me know when.....I can get away, the last plant is hangin' now.  Kiddin' Girl.  Tho, I have always wanted to go to Texas.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

megan your so funny, really enjoyed your journal so far. Been a while since I had a proper chance to catch up on all my favourite grows..

So hows it going with you this week?


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

hello Megan. . can see you have been getting aquainted with all.:hubba: .
havent been down here in awhile. are you sure your new to the grow game? . cause girl, gotta tell you ; you are one 'heck' of a grower. .
i've seen people grow for years', and still don't get it. not you. you deffinately got it down. . thanks for the buds on the flag pic. love it.
i graduated H.S. down there. around the big D area. those were some good times. (kickers, jocks,and stoners). .
can't wait to see your Pursang Haze Grow. GREEN MOJO...bb...


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 27, 2008)

*THORN--Thanks for keeping up with my grow girlfriend your kind words are very appreciated. 

BANJOBUZZ--Well thankyou for the compliment buddy, I am definently new to da game infact just looking at my calender and February 1st will be exactly a year that I started thinking bout growing and getting stuff together to do it.  I started 10 beans from some shwag and got 8 to germ and 6 of those werre male. LOL.  So I grew the 2 females, both of which hermed, LMAO, then ordered some online and here we are.  I learned EVERYTHING from this forum.  Anyway...Thanks for stoppin by buddy.  *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*


			
				megan23247 said:
			
		


			Hey Hey now, No reason to fight over me guys. There is plenty of my sexyness to go around...All I need is a pound of your best bud and a month to smoke it and ill get back with ya and let you know who ill be moving in with! LMAO.. Yall are funny. Lets be real though, yall couldnt handle a SEXY, FEMALE GROWER, like myself.  I might out smoke both of you and then you really wouldnt know what to think! LOL. Im playin wit yall.
		
Click to expand...




			
				megan23247 said:
			
		


			Hey DOM congrats on da TGA seeds buddy, they have some good lookin **** I must say. What strain did you get? I just noticed that my 'Canabible #3' has the strain im fixen to grow in it called Pursang Haze. Can we say yum yum.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, now what makes you think I don't know how to handle a sexy female?

Is that because you truly have no idea how sexy I really am? Or are you just afraid? :hubba:

P.s. Yes please, we can both say yum yumm :aok: 



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		


			Hope you can smoke as i'm smoking from 5:00 AM to 7:00 PM everyday.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that TGB! You can come stay with me too then! I have enough for us all to be smoking on 24/7!   :hubba: *


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hello everyone!   Just thought I would update yall on my Northern Light Clones that are in week 3 of flower.  I have a total of 4 plants in flower but the one I took pics of is the one I topped 3 times (atleast I think it was 3 I am to stoned to remember, lol) so it has 6 colas growing on it!  These babies are already covered in trichs and so ill bust out da bad azz camara soon and take some good pics. but untill then here are a few I took with my phone.  



These are all of the same plant!*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 10, 2008)

looks mighty fine to me...


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 10, 2008)

Megan, 

(drops onto one knee)

Will you marry me?

You could have a head like a bucket of smashed mud crabs and a personality to match; but any woman that will grow dope like that is a keeper.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 10, 2008)

:holysheep: fantastic yet again megan :48:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

Looking good megan! This harvest should be a nice one.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

they looks absolutely fab from here!  Keep up the good work girl


----------



## Old Hippie (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice plants girl!:hubba: 

:48:


----------



## grumpygrowers (Nov 18, 2008)

I really enjoyed reading this thread
Keep up the good work!


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Just wanted to show yall a few pics of my babies they are looking SO yummy! *


----------



## Elven (Nov 21, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Just wanted to show yall a few pics of my babies they are looking SO yummy! *



Nice girl  . hope to catch up with you by your next round.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 21, 2008)

uh huh, uh huh... yummy, just like their mummy.... :hubba:


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Update on da babies!  They are looking yummy as ever!  Today is day 42 of flower. :hubba: 


Ill keep yall posted.  *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking better every time.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Megan! Very nice looking plants you got there!!! :hubba: How long you guessing til harvest? Your gonna have a nice christmas me thingk


----------



## tcbud (Nov 29, 2008)

That third pic, looks like it snowed.  Beautiful.


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Just a couple pics of da girls.  I harvested one plant today and will prob harvest the one with all the colas next week. *


----------



## Elven (Dec 1, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Just a couple pics of da girls.  I harvested one plant today and will prob harvest the one with all the colas next week. *



Those are so nice!


----------



## Thorn (Dec 1, 2008)

nice work girl! Don't forget to take lots of harvest pics!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2008)

_Nice_, baby.... nice :hubba: 

...and yer plants look good too...


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Juat wanted to show yall a few more pics before I chop her down.  Man this baby has some serious bud on it, some thick dense bud at that.  Soon as I hang and dry her ill let yall know how much she weighed out.  I will for sure be topping off more plants in the future. 

Also...Got a new grow cabinet the other day and now have my clones and seedlings in it under flouros.

OH AND a friend of mine hooked me up with TWO Grow lights each 400 watt with ballast and hoods etc. SO im thinking of expanding my grow area into a whole room instead of just the closet. :hubba: 

I'll keep yall posted.*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 8, 2008)

That first pic looks awsome Megan. 800w of light should allow for a fairly nice expansion. Good luck and keep us up to date.


----------



## Elven (Dec 8, 2008)

Thats nice   good luck on the new setup. BTW I think I got my setup working well so check it out.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 8, 2008)

good morning megan. good job once again. nice cab. . thier great veg rooms. . your gardening skills are amazing. you've pulled off another great harvest. always nice to have x-mas bud.  ...bb...

:48:


----------



## Thorn (Dec 8, 2008)

looking great!! Can't wait to see those buds dry and cured


----------



## megan23247 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hello everyone, ive been busy shopping so I havent had time to update yall on what im doing so here goes, That one plant that had all the tops ended up weighing just under an ounce after it hung and dried which I thought was really good!  Ive also harvested another plant since that one and im fixen to harvest another one today!  My NL clones just showed roots yesterday soo im gonna be putting the Moms of those clones into flower next week.  Im still trying to decide if I wanna expand my grow theres lots to consider and I wanna do it right.  A friend of mine thinks I should go all hydro and lay off the soil so im thinking bout that to.  My options are many I just need to put a plan into action. 

Ill take some pictures tonight and post um up for yall of da harvest etc.  Im off to finish X-mas shoppin. Wish me luck *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 19, 2008)

remember, Megan... don't go cheap when you get me that PPM meter....


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 20, 2008)

wow i leave for  while and come back to find this .nice grow megan i read the post and i have to say you got itgoing on miss ma weclome to he fam keep it up. p.s love the toes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey Girl..Marry Christmas buds  huh?  Me too..sorry havent stopped in in a while..But is it to Late to ask if i can live with you?  :heart::bolt::bong:


----------



## dr_toker81 (Apr 24, 2009)

good stufff megan! i think im gonna keep an eye on ur grow myself. lookin good lookin good!


----------



## dekgib (Jul 14, 2009)

wow very sexy pics


----------

